# New Tekin Lipo



## Bol10 (Oct 21, 2004)

Coming to a Podium near you!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

the real question is when are people going to be allowed to use them in sanctioned events..


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Its been Roar Approved For over a month.......So the answer for Roar races is NOW! 


Li - Poly	Tekin 3400	TT1600	5/3/2008


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

I wonder why they went with 3400? Not approved for the 21.5 class, and I cant really see it being approved any time soon for that. And why would you run a 3400 when you can run a 5000? Just seems like an odd number (for oval anyway).


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

J-Dub Racing said:


> I wonder why they went with 3400? Not approved for the 21.5 class, and I cant really see it being approved any time soon for that. And why would you run a 3400 when you can run a 5000? Just seems like an odd number (for oval anyway).


 You talking about the Trinity 5000 packs? I understand that they don't perform very well. More mAh does not mean a better battery. Besides, a single class in oval is a very small percentage of racers, why design a pack for so few racers?


----------



## teamtekin (Dec 29, 2005)

Already ROAR approved! Rarely needs balancing, if ever, and real specs for the performance.

We are working on some larger versions as well. This is a nice price point for most and plenty for 2 of 3 classes since they are 13.5 and 17.5 motors. Larger capacities and discharge rates are nice but there is a direct relationship with cost as well. 

The Power cells also fit very nicely in almost all cars since they are only 23mm plus the bumps for chassis slots. They are also less than the 47mm max width and have top mounted wires for good fit in offroad trays. The case material and rugged design should provide for many good runs.

Tekin Prez


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

teamtekin said:


> Already ROAR approved! Rarely needs balancing, if ever, and real specs for the performance.
> 
> The Power cells also fit very nicely in almost all cars since they are only 23mm plus the bumps for chassis slots. They are also less than the 47mm max width and have top mounted wires for good fit in offroad trays. The case material and rugged design should provide for many good runs.
> 
> Tekin Prez



Are they made by KoKam?

Most racers only will run Kokam lipos. 
There the best lipos made for R/C.
Last longer and perform the best.

Also,Not made in China.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

So Kokam's manufacturing in Korea is so much better than the Chinese? All of the ROAR approved cells must pass the industry standard tests (plus some ROAR tests) to show that they're safe. As one of the many racers that doesn't necessarily run Kokam cells I can tell you that all I care about is quality and performance.

Quality is not just a company name. It's what you spec out and pay for in tooling and materials. Some packs aren't so good while others are and it's not where they're made or who made them.

Kokam just started manufacturing here in the states by the way. They supply military cells and as far as I know all of the RC stuff is still coming out of Korea.

Tekin's been researching LiPo cells for some time now and I'll bet their cells are good.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Fred B said:


> So Kokam's manufacturing in Korea is so much better than the Chinese?


Yes.. it really is..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah, no one ever ran GP cells


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

RPM said:


> Are they made by KoKam?
> 
> Most racers only will run Kokam lipos.
> There the best lipos made for R/C.
> ...


The best performing LiPO for the moment is the SMC 5000 which isn't a Kokam and is made in China.


----------



## otisdawhino (Mar 24, 2008)

I run the Orion Platinum 4800's and a Trakpower 4900 and the Orions seem to have much bigger b*lls but the Trakpower seems to perform decently.....This Tekin sounds good....when will they be available and how much ?? Will they be good for Offroad 1/10th 4wd with a 6.5 or 5.5 brushless ???


----------



## teamtekin (Dec 29, 2005)

We think they are as good or better than any cells made, other wise we would not be selling them. They are not Kokam and not from China. The China manufactured batteries were not all poor, but we did find them to be very inconsistent and required regular balancing as well as being severly overrated on discharge abilities. There are plenty of crap shoot low cost options available.

These are good bang for the buck that you can expect a long life from. They are in a super durable case and sized to fit pretty much everything. They are smaller than the roar legal size and the actually designed for the application. We have not seen a bad or even weak cell yet from this quality manufacturer. They all perform virtually indentical, over and over and over. One less thing to worry about... now stay off the walls.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

well said Prez


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

RPM said:


> Yes.. it really is..


I don't want to dwell on this one for very long. Originally, Kokam did have "the best" cells out. Other companies had to improve and develop to compete in the market. Some are LARGE companies just like Eagle Picher (owners of Kokam who also supply tooling to my company by the way and it's not the best). Other LiPo manufacturers are fairly small. The cell quality may or may not have anything to do with company size and may change over time.

This is the beauty of a free market. The same thing happens in the auto industry. 15 years ago, you wouldn't think of a GM or Ford car as a "quality car" but you would think of Toyota and VW. Fast foreward to today and Ford and GM are in the JD Power top 3 for initial quality with the Malibu and Fusion. Toyota's quality has slipped (especially their Scion brand) and VW has a horrible quality record as of late. What's the point? Quality in a free market changes over time. The problem is we live in a society of people that are totally hung up on a "brand" and ignore the facts about quality.

I did a little research and I can probably guess the supplier of SMC's cells in 3 guesses (think Canadian). If it's who I think it is, they are a big company with private and military connections. Plus you have some big names like Mitsubishi, Panasonic, Sanyo, and a host of other "big name" companies that have LiPo cells. I suppose that they are all junk because they don't say "Kokam". Ford, Toyota, and GM are all using cells that are not from Kokam (NiMh or LiPo). The Motorola Razor must have also been junk when it came out because it used Motorola cells. The Iphone must suck because they don't advertise who makes their cells.


----------

